

A nice tribute to Steve Jobs - desouzt

Back in February, for Steve&#x27;s birthday, my site created a set of tribute pages. 7 inspiring quotes set against some great pictures of Steve. Thought I would share it on this day, the anniversary of his death.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getinspired365.com&#x2F;20130224<p>thanks
======
Robby2012
I'm sorry to say this but I really hate your website. I go inside and see
this: [http://wz.io/fd/2EhcCATA](http://wz.io/fd/2EhcCATA). Where on earth do
I have to click or how do I watch the tribute? After several minutes, after
even changing to other motivational videos because I thought the arrows would
change the image (really stupid thought huh) I realize it's just a slideshow
where I can nav between images using the dots.

And then, suddenly, this window appears:
[http://wz.io/fd/HAKDPHEd](http://wz.io/fd/HAKDPHEd) and I can't continue
doing anything, or I introduce my mail or I introduce my mail, seriously?

~~~
alphakappa
I agree. There's just too much happening on this website.

------
desouzt
clickable
[http://www.getinspired365.com/20130224](http://www.getinspired365.com/20130224)

